# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Golden State Warriors: Playoff Round 1 Game 3



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*at







*
*Dallas Mavericks [1-1] at Golden State Warriors [1-1]*
 | Friday, April 27, 2007 | Oakland, CA | Oracle Arena | 9:30pm CT | 
| *TV*: ESPN | *Radio: *KESN-FM 103.3; KFZO-FM 99.1 (Spanish) 

*Game Notes*

OAKLAND, Calif. (AP) -- Though the Bay Area is abuzz with excitement for the Golden State Warriors' first home playoff game in 13 years, the Warriors are getting a few remedial lessons in keeping their cool.

Warriors coach Don Nelson said Thursday he will fine Baron Davis and Stephen Jackson for being ejected from Golden State's 112-99 loss in Game 2 of the club's first-round playoff series against the Dallas Mavericks.

Davis and Jackson put on a taunting, preening display that dampened an otherwise successful trip for the eighth-seeded Warriors, who stole Game 1 from the heavily favored Mavs and headed back to the West Coast with homecourt advantage in the series, starting with Game 3 on Friday night.

"It doesn't make any sense to me, as hard as we worked to get to the playoffs, to all of a sudden get there and not be able to play because of ejections and not controlling our emotions," Nelson said before a brief workout at the Warriors' downtown training complex.

"I want to play with passion. I want to play with emotions, (but) have respect for authority out there. The referees are the authority, and just like when I make a decision, I expect the respect to be there for me. ... Things don't always go your way, and you've got to control your emotions."

The NBA hasn't announced any potential discipline against Davis, who apparently was thrown out for sarcastically applauding the officials late in the third quarter, or Jackson, who left the court in a contentious, roundabout manner after getting his second technical foul in the final minutes.

But on what should have been a celebratory day before hoops-crazy Oakland's first taste of the postseason since 1994, Davis and Jackson spent the day avoiding direct comment on a dressing-down from their veteran coach. Nelson didn't announce the amount of his fines, only saying, "it will be substantial."

Neither player betrayed any particular anger about the fines -- perhaps a testament to Nelson's control of the club in his first season back in town. The Warriors spoke mostly about improving their defense and harnessing the energy of their sellout crowd Friday night after splitting the first two games.

"That's in the past," said Davis, who had just 13 points Wednesday night after scoring 33 in the series opener. "I'm not even going to talk about that, not even a little bit. It doesn't have even a little relevance."

Davis kept clapping for the officials while standing at the bench, even when Nelson asked him to stop. Davis defended his clapping a bit, saying, "I was stopping."

Jackson still could face a suspension for the very definition of failing to leave the court in a timely manner. He took time to shout at officials and spar with fans on the long walk back to the locker room, but the swingman was cool again Thursday.

"I love basketball," Jackson said. "I'm going to continue to play with a lot of emotion. Obviously, I've got to police myself. It's obvious, and I will continue to do that, but my passion for the game will never change."

The Mavericks already learned last year about remaining calm in the playoff cauldron. Their path to the NBA finals was littered with misbehavior -- Jason Terry's one-game suspension for punching San Antonio's Michael Finley below the belt; D.J. Mbenga's five-game suspension for going into the stands; Jerry Stackhouse's one-game ban in the NBA finals for a hard foul on Shaquille O'Neal.

"Guys can get suspended, so we kept our cool (in Game 2)," Dallas forward Josh Howard said. "That's something that comes with experience."

But that cool didn't slow down a series that's become more competitive and exciting than most 1-8 matchups in an average year. Dallas' win in Game 2 snapped Golden State's six-game winning streak against the NBA's best regular-season team -- and it might have awakened the Mavs' competitive spirit as well after they were outfoxed by Nelson and Davis in the opener.

"Those guys have got pride, a lot of pride," said Al Harrington, who hasn't made much of an impact for the Warriors. "They didn't have the best record for nothing. It was getting a little heated (in Game 2). Guys were talking trash, which they didn't in the first game."

Coach Avery Johnson missed the Mavericks' workout in Dallas while tending to a family emergency in Houston, but was expected to join the game for the flight to California. Johnson was the starting point guard for the Warriors' last playoff team under Nelson in 1994.

"You have to realize once things don't go in your favor, you have to let it go and focus on the next play, the next assignment, the next task," said Devean George, who has three championships rings from his days with the Lakers.

"You can't get caught up into what didn't go in your favor before. I think experienced players allow things to just happen and then move on."












Who's hot: *Josh Howard* 

No player was more efficient Wednesday than Howard, who mixed in five steals and two blocks with 22 points, 11 rebounds and 8-of-13 shooting. He's been the Mavs' best player during the first two games of the playoffs. ... The Mavs poured in 37 free throws in Game 2. It's surely coincidence that they won by 13 and had 16 more free throw attempts than the Warriors (making 14 more). ... Devin Harris scored 15 points in less than 19 minutes of playing time in Game 2. And he did it on only seven shots from the field. That's the sort of quality time the Mavs need from their quickest player and best defender. 

Who's not: *3-point shooters* 

On both teams. The Mavs were a pitiful 1-for-16 from beyond the arc Wednesday. Considering they've made at least one 3-pointer in 692 consecutive games, making just one is a stunner. But the Warriors weren't much better, going 4-of-20. The combined 3-point percentage for the teams through two games is .247 (21-of 85) ... Al Harrington has yet to show up in the series for the Warriors, going 4-for-22 from the floor. ... Devean George is 3-of-13 in the series. ... The Warriors only use three players off the bench, but they have been effective so far. Their reserves are 11-of-22 from the field. ... Monta Ellis made his first five shots in Game 2. Take away that, and he is 5-of-17 in the series. 


*Injuries*
*Warriors: * None 
*Mavs: * D.J. Mbenga _(right knee)_ is out. 










​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

What Yahoo Sports failed to mention was the fact that Monta Ellis was named MIP of the year. I'd imagine the trophy being handed to him sometime today during the game, so hopefully Dallas will come out with a lot of energy and intensity.

Also, I didn't know AJ hasn't been around.....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Next GT - next win.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I just need to remember to take down my sig before the game. :biggrin:

It worked last time! lol...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Also, Dallas has a 4 1/2 point advantage.

Looks like the oddsmaker bought Nellie's underdtog attitude....


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

It should be a Hell of a game tonight. I'm excited to see what happens in that mad house that is the Oracle in Oakland.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> It should be a Hell of a game tonight. I'm excited to see what happens in that mad house that is the Oracle in Oakland.


W's are incredibly good at home, even better than the lakers...

I guess I should be concerned, but for some strange reason I actually prefer Dallas playing on the road. Maybe it's from last year when they churned out more wins on the road than at home.... or something like that.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

^^Thats because Mavs play best when they have there backs against the wall.

I hope Stephen Jackson gets a suspension tonight for not leaving the court in a timely manner. He should be punished some how for that. He was ready to come into the stands again.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

PininFarina said:


> ^^Thats because Mavs play best when they have there backs against the wall.
> 
> I hope Stephen Jackson gets a suspension tonight for not leaving the court in a timely manner. He should be punished some how for that. He was ready to come into the stands again.


That will just be more excuses.... and more fuel for the hate of Dallas.

Now I think about it, maybe they *SHOULD *suspend him. :lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That will just be more excuses.... and more fuel for the hate of Dallas.
> 
> Now I think about it, maybe they *SHOULD *suspend him. :lol:


I really want him on the floor - this series has the potential to get ugly, and that's to the more experienced team's advantage. If the Warriors lose their cool at home, the Mavs are smart enough to use the fans' hatred as energy...

...just like we're smart enough to harness the energy on this board. :biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Mavs 103
Warriors 99

Dirk 27 points 12 rebounds 4 assits
Harris 15 points 7 assits 4 rebounds
Howard 24 points 8 rebounds 3 assits

Davis 26 points 13 assits 6 rebounds
Jackson 24 points 5 assits 7 rebounds
Harrington 17 points 13 rebounds 2 assits


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Mavs 103
> Warriors 99
> 
> Dirk 27 points 12 rebounds 4 assists *2 blocks*
> ...


I wouldn't mind those numbers a bit.

.....except to add Terry 23 points 5 assists 2 steals


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> NEW YORK, April 27, 2007 – Golden State’s Stephen Jackson has been fined $50,000 for his conduct following an ejection, it was announced today by Stu Jackson, NBA Executive Vice President Basketball Operations.
> 
> The incident occurred after Jackson was ejected with 4:34 remaining in the fourth quarter of the Warriors’ 112-99 loss to Dallas in Game 2 of the First Round of the Western Conference Playoffs on Wednesday at American Airlines Center.


http://www.nba.com/news/jackson_fined_070427.html


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

You guys notice how all the mavs haters in the 'NBA Playoff' forum aren't talking any smack today. 

:haha:

I bet Baron Davis and Stephen Jackson will keep a little quieter too today.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

edwardcyh said:


> http://www.nba.com/news/jackson_fined_070427.html


Haha. $50k not too bad. Thats larger than what they do for most.

If I had floor seats today I would say to him, "You want to talk smack to me? , You want another $50k fine, Stephen?" :lol: :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

PininFarina said:


> You guys notice how all the mavs haters in the 'NBA Playoff' forum aren't talking any smack today.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> I bet Baron Davis and Stephen Jackson will keep a little quieter too today.


Maybe they are trying to get back on the ref's good side?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

PininFarina said:


> Haha. $50k not too bad. Thats larger than what they do for most.
> 
> If I had floor seats today I would say to him, "You want to talk smack to me? , You want another $50k fine, Stephen?" :lol: :yay:


So.... you are one of those trash-talking fans, eh?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/04/27/SPGQCPGO6U1.DTL


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope we blow them out tonight


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

All I'll say is don't get too confident. I sure did, and the Suns got ***** smacked in the mouth last night.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

^^True...

On a side note I was thinking about the Stackhouse suspension in the Finals last season for fouling Shaq (After Shaq gave him a bloody nose earlier). In your opinion, was that more warranted than Stephen Jackson challenging the refs and FANS (most important thing) after being ejected.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I wouldn't mind those numbers a bit.
> 
> .....except to add Terry 23 points 5 assists 2 steals


read my mind


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Statement game, we're going to prove the haters wrong and force them back to their corners.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm going to record it, then watch it tomorrow morning...


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

PininFarina said:


> I hope we blow them out tonight


As Mavs fans it is our God-given duty to hope our team destroys the Warriors in tonights game. Not to mention the next two games, that way we can strike terror in the hearts of future playoff opponents.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ughh, let's get this game started!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yea, this Nets/Raptors game and Heat/Bulls games are boring me to sleep. Lets get the real game of the night going.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Only an hour and a half to go.. approximating because of the other game on tonight, and the fact they always start the game 10-15 minutes after its schedualed to start.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I don't like what I'm seeing. Mavs hasn't lost the game yet but if they keep playing like this, we have to forget the championship.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow, talk about an upset! 

I could have seen Golden State take one game from the Mavs, but to get what looks to be a second win and grab a 2-1 lead is unheard of. Crazy stuff.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

terrible, cant even watch the rest


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We'll be back in game 4, and I truely think that we screwd up by giving Diop and Damp NOT ENOUGH MINUTES!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

doenst matter, no one came to play tonight


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Flush it - who stares at a pile of crap after getting it out of your system? Detox - that's what that was. 

It's better than getting your heart broken. Ager looked like he knew what he was doing when he went hard to hole, and that's what we've got to do. None of the Warriors can score, rebound or anything else when they're sitting on the bench in foul trouble. The Mavs have to take the game to them, which is exactly what was done to us last night.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ugh.

That's really all I can say.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

The was *embarrassing*. Theres no other word for it. Nobody decided to play last night, and I watched about 7 minutes of the second half and said, I've had enough of this nonsense, and went to sleep. They better come to play on Sunday, because getting spanked like that better have some type of effect on them. That was horrible


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

whens the last time a No.1 seed was eliminated in the first round?


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

If mavs want to go far this year, they need to come out blazing tomorrow with a decisive win. No ifs, ands, or buts....


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> I just need to remember to take down my sig before the game. :biggrin:
> 
> It worked last time! lol...


WOW. That wasn't the deal we had. I want my money back.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

bruindre said:


> WOW. That wasn't the deal we had. I want my money back.


Money and a win too?

Wow. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bruindre said:


> WOW. That wasn't the deal we had. I want my money back.


Refund coming!

:biggrin:

Can I still wear the sig around for fun.... except during the games of course.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

There!

Another billion points sent. Keep the change.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> There!
> 
> Another billion points sent. Keep the change.


chaaaa-chiiiing!

Actually, it wasn't about the money, really. Just a bit disappointed you didn't keep it up full time.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm still in shock what the Warriors have done to the Mavs so far.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

what a horrible game!


----------

